# Slide 150 E1 2014



## _mike_ (24. September 2013)

Servus, ich interessiere mich für das Slide E1 2014.

In der Produktbeschreibunmg heißt es u.a. "Auf vielfachen  Kundenwunsch haben wir uns entschieden bei den E Modellen die interne  Zugverlegung unserer Hardtails und Rennräder auf das Slide 150 zu  adaptieren. Dadurch wirkt es aufgeräumter und die Schaltzüge verlaufen  gut geschützt im Unterrohr"

Auf den Bildern des E1 & E2 sind die Züge aber nicht im Rahmen sondern nach wie vor außen am Rahmen befestigt


----------



## Schmandi (24. September 2013)

Als die Bilder gemacht wurden, waren die neuen Rahmen noch nicht da, insofern handelt es sich um Musterrahmen...stand hier im Forum aber auch schon gefühlte zwanzig mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tb2 (27. September 2013)

servus
überlege mir auch das e1 zu kaufen.
kann mir jemand das genaue gewicht des bikes nennen? stimmen die 13.2 kg die radon angibt?
ist ja nicht ganz einfach ein radon zu testen. mit welchem bike lässt sich das 150/160 e1 in etwa "vergleichen"? taugt es voll für enduro oder ist es doch eher ein AM mit 10mm mehr an der front?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (27. September 2013)

Was für den einen AM ist kann für nen anderen schon Enduro sein ;-)
Es ist aber ein AM mit 10mm mehr Federweg.
Was ich bei gleichen Federwegen mehr in Richtung Enduro sehe ist das Headline.
Das ist dann doch deutlich stabiler und mehr auf Abfahrt getrimmt.
Meiner Meinung nach


----------



## tb2 (28. September 2013)

klar mach ne gabel mit massiveren rohren das bike vorne stabiler, aber wie siehts mit dem hinterbau resp dem rahmen an sich aus? Überlebt der z.b auch mal nen "sanften" bikeparktag?
Bis am den rahmen kann man ja alle komponenten problemlos richtung enduro auswechseln.... Von demher ist für mich die performance/stabilität des rahmens entscheidend. Mal schauen wie das neue 160er wird


----------



## Chris-92 (29. September 2013)

würde mich auch mal interessieren wie sich das E1 im "leichten" bikepark Einsatz schlagen würde, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mit meinem 2013 E1 mal nach Winterberg zu fahren.

Hat das evtl. schon mal einer getestet?


----------



## Tubn (18. Oktober 2013)

Also ich fahre das 13er E1 in 18* war damit schon in Flims, in Beerfelden im Park und Regelmäßig auf unseren recht heftigen Heidelberger Trails, das E1 schlägt sich super, klar die X0 Bremse ist nicht der Knaller aber alles andere auch der Hinterbau ist erste Sahne, ich hatte nicht einen Durchschlag und nutze mit ca 25% Sag fast den ganzen Federweg. Kann es also uneingeschränkt empfehlen der etwas flachere Lenkwinkel und der kurze Vorbau sind der Abfahrt sehr zuträglich, aber dennoch auch im Uphill super der Dämpfer muss fast nie gelockt werden.


----------



## _mike_ (21. Oktober 2013)

@Tubn: wie viel wiegt dein E1? Welche Größe?


----------



## _mike_ (5. Dezember 2013)

Die 2014er Modell sind bis auf Größe M lieferbar, für diese erwartet man bei H&S Wareneingang in KW 51 

Falls jemand schon vorher eines bekommt: macht doch bitte mal ein paar Bilder von der innenverlegten Zugführung. Am 130er 29" sieht man ja schon wie es wahrscheinlich gelöst sein wird, aber leider gibts keine Bilder von der Nicht-Antriebsseite des 150 E1/E2 2014.


----------



## _mike_ (12. Dezember 2013)

Mein E1 in 18" ist auf dem Weg 

Da ich den Vorbau & Lenker tauschen werde habe ich mal angerufen wieviele Spacer ab Werk verbaut sind.
Laut Radon ca. 1,5cm, und da ein konischer Steuersatzdeckel verbaut ist könnte man noch mehr rausholen wenn man diesen tauscht. Da der geplante RF Atlas Vorbau aber nur 4mm höher baut als der Syntace Megaforce 2 (40mm zu 36mm), geht sich das locker aus.


----------



## P-Ralle (12. Dezember 2013)

Hiermal zwei Pics von meinem SLIDE E1 2014 22"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mssc (12. Dezember 2013)

P-Ralle schrieb:


> Hiermal zwei Pics von meinem SLIDE E1 2014 22"



Zufrieden damit? Wie fährt es sich mit der 160er Pike und wie ist die Pike an sich? Hast du einen Vergleich zu RCT3?


----------



## slowlifter (14. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemand eine Slide E1 2014 in M und kann mir sagen wie lang der Vorbau ist?


----------



## P-Ralle (17. Dezember 2013)

@mssc

Also es fährt sich absolut geschmeidig, sowohl Berg auf als auch Berg ab !!!
Bin absolut begeistert und die Geo in 22" passt mir wie auf den Leib geschneidert.
Wo ich mit meinem alten Rad die Gable absenken musste, fahre ich jetzt trotz ein cm mehr Federweg einfach ohne aufsteigendes Vorderrad hoch, super Grip.
Bei Abfahrten bin ich jetzt öfters abseits meiner sonst gewählten Linie unterwegs, weil ich das Gefühl habe die Hindernisse sind geschrumpft .
Auch die Sitzposition finde ich sehr angenehm, ich habe Anfangs gedacht der Sattel ist zu tief, aber Nee der ist richtig eingestellt. Im Vergleich zum vorigen Bike sitze ich jetzt mehr im Rad als oben drauf.
Bis jetzt bin ich mehr als Begeistert  !


----------



## _mike_ (17. Dezember 2013)

slowlifter schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Slide E1 2014 in M und kann mir sagen wie lang der Vorbau ist?



60mm ist der Vorbau lang.

In Größe M wiegt es 13,5 Kilo 

Vormontage sieht auf den ersten Blick gut aus.


----------



## P-Ralle (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo _mike_,

hat dein bike am Oberrohr auf der linken Seite auch drei Befestigungsschrauben mit Kabelführungen?? 

Meins wiegt mit Zee und 203er Scheibe, SQlab 611 active und Pedale knapp 14 Kg (22 Zoll)


----------



## _mike_ (17. Dezember 2013)

P-Ralle schrieb:


> hat dein bike am Oberrohr auf der linken Seite auch drei Befestigungsschrauben mit Kabelführungen??



Ja, die sind dafür da falls jemand keine Stealth fahren will und eine externe Zugverlegung braucht. Ich schraub die weg und mach Abdeckstopfen rein, oder eloxierte Schrauben, mal sehen....

Ich tausche noch:
- DT Swiss Spline 1700 Laufradsatz mit Reifen gegen einen Custom LRS mit WTB Felge, blauen Hope Pro 2 Evo's, blauen Nippel und Maxxis Minion DHF 2,5" und Ardent 2.6"
- Syntace Vorbau und Lenker gegen Race Face Atlas in Schwarz / Blau
- Vordere Bremsscheibe auf 200mm
- Sattel gegen was fablich passendes
- Race Face Atlas Pedale in blau

So sollte es knapp bei 14kg sein, dafür aber genügend Reserven fürs Grobe haben - und die wird es brauchen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P-Ralle (17. Dezember 2013)

A- HA dank dir für die Auskunft!


----------



## _mike_ (18. Dezember 2013)

Hab ein paar Bilder in meinem Album gepostet auf denen man die neue Zugführung gut erkennen sollte.


----------



## Fleischfresser (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe mein 2013erE1 zum Vergleich auch mal eben gewogen.
Mit bleischweren Holzfeller-Pedalen, Sigma Wireless-Tacho und Elite Flaschenhalter sind es in 22" rund 14,3kg


----------



## _mike_ (19. Dezember 2013)

Je mehr ich über die Zugführung auf der Seite des Unterrohrs nachdenke, desto mehr reg ich drüber auf. Hätten sie wenigstens Schraubführungen genommen wärs ja nach gegangen, aber mit die allerbilligsten, noch nicht mal schön ausgeformten Kabelbinderbefestigungen....und das bei ALLEN Slides 150! 
Bei den Swoops und dem 650b gehts doch auch schöner, und sogar beim 130er löten sie nur eine Zugführung und nicht zwei nebeneinander hin.
Ich weiß, das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau, aber mich regts grad echt auf....


----------



## tokiido (26. Dezember 2013)

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Micha382 (29. Dezember 2013)

Mich würden viel mehr die Schrauben im Oberrohr aufregen die die Optik verschandeln...
Sowas kann ich bei so einem Rad einfach nicht machen...


----------



## _mike_ (29. Dezember 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Mich würden viel mehr die Schrauben im Oberrohr aufregen die die Optik verschandeln...
> Sowas kann ich bei so einem Rad einfach nicht machen...


Die kann man ja rausmachen und durch Blindstopfen die Löcher verschließen....ist ja bei Canyon auch so.
Aber warum Radon das bei einem Rahmen macht der mit Reverb Stealth ausgeliefert wird????


----------



## Micha382 (29. Dezember 2013)

Also wenn Canyon das so am Strive gemacht hätte, dann würde es nicht in meinem Keller stehen - das geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht...


----------



## Fleischfresser (29. Dezember 2013)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Die kann man ja rausmachen und durch Blindstopfen die Löcher verschließen....ist ja bei Canyon auch so.
> Aber warum Radon das bei einem Rahmen macht der mit Reverb Stealth ausgeliefert wird????


Ich finde dass ist am 2013er Modell eleganter gelöst.  Zwar ist dort keine Reverb Stealth verbaut und somit die Zuführung am Oberrohr notwendig, trotzdem sieht es eleganter aus. Bin auch ein Freund der wartungsfreundlichen Zugverlegung. 
 Auf den Verkaufsbildern jedoch die bei radon-bikes.de und bike-discount.de hinterlegt sind, sind die Bikes immer von der rechten Seite aus Fotografiert und wirken so mit der seitlichen Zugverlegung natürlich extrem clean.

Ist die Zugverlegung am Oberrohr abhängig von der Kameraposition beim shooting der Verkaufsfotos? ;-)

Grübelnde grüße
Matze


----------



## _mike_ (7. Januar 2014)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher - ist das schwarz gepulvert oder eloxiert?

Edit: laut H&S ist es eloxiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (21. Januar 2014)

Ersatzschaultauge & Schraube sind übrigen nicht Orginal Syntace, das hier passt: 
*Cube* Schaltauge 28 schwarz


----------



## P-Ralle (22. Januar 2014)

A - HAA !!

Danke


----------



## DreckspatzM (28. Januar 2014)

Hey liebe Leute,

bräuchte mal eine Kaufberatung und oder einen Tipp von euch aus dem Forum.

Bin letztes Jahr eine Transalp gefahren und fahre ansonsten Touren
mit ruppigen Trails bis S3. Ein Besuch im Bikepark ist auch mal drinne
und die nächste Transalp ist geplant. Das Motto. Höher, weiter und dreckiger.

Jetzt stehe ich vor der Entscheidung: Radon Slide E1 2013 im Abverkauf für 2099.- mit Fox Fahrwerk,
aber leider ohne absenkbare Gabel oder eben gleich das neue Radon Slide E1 2014 für 2399.- mit
Pike und Monarch (absenkbar).

Finde das Design vom 2013 schöner,  weshalb ich lieber dieses Bike bestellen würde,
aber habe bedenken ob es klappt mit Uphills bis zu 2000hm ohne Gabelabsenkung.

Habt ihr Erfahrungen, welches Bike sich besser für längere Anstiege eignet bzw. ob
es mit dem 2013er überhaupt möglich ist solche Touren zu fahren?

Herzlichen Dank

Dreckspatz


----------



## _mike_ (28. Januar 2014)

Ob eine Gabelabsenkung nötig ist hängt oft von der Geometrie des Rades ab und ob der Fahrer meint das er es braucht.
Grad bei Rahmen die vorne hoch bauen und einen flachen Sitzwinkel haben beugt es dem Gefühl des "von hinten treten" vor und erhöht den Druck auf das Vorderad, was dieses bei sehr steilen Anstiegen am Steigen hindert - 2000hm sagt leider nix über die Steilheit aus.
Ich will auf eine Absenkung nicht verzichten, da ich oft lange Steigungen > 12% bewältigen muss und es sich schon leichter anfühlt wenn die Front bergauf etwas niedriger kommt.

Meine persönliche Meinnung zur Ausstattung: die Rock Shox Komponenten sind um Längen potenter wenn es heftiger bergab geht. Kann das ziemlich gut einschätzen, denn ich hab 5 Räder (AM/ED/FR) im keller und hab das 2014er Slide E1 hauptsächlich wegen den Komponenten gekauft. Das E2 oder das 2013 Modell hätt ich auch für viel weniger Geld nicht genommen weil mit Fox ausgestattet - aber das musst du selber wissen.


----------



## Fleischfresser (28. Januar 2014)

Also es könnte sich schon vorweg über die verfügbaren Rahmengrößen entscheiden, das 2013 gibt es nur noch in 20" wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.
Ich habe auch das 2013er, bin im Harz gut damit zurecht gekommen. Auch bergauf, wenn man erstmal "im Tritt" ist. Allderings sind die paar Hundert Höhenmeter nicht mit einem Alpencross zu vergleichen. Es ist aber festzustellen, dass dieses Teil eher Bergab will - und das hurtig. Eine Gabelabsenkung wäre toll, kann *ich* bei dem Preis aber verschmerzen dass sie nicht on Board ist.

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## _mike_ (6. Februar 2014)

Mal was zum Thema Lager, Drehmomente am Slide.


----------



## P-Ralle (24. Februar 2014)

Hallo kann mir jemand weiter helfen,
ich habe auf dem Slide DT Swiss Spline M1700 Felgen drauf. Jetzt wollte ich auf tubeless umrüsten und habe mal den Reifen runter gemacht und zu meinem Erstaunen ist es anscheinend eine TUBELESS-Felge und nicht tubeless-ready.
Die Felgen ist komplett zu und ohne irgendein Felgenband.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage brauch ich außer Ventile und Milch noch irgend etwas und wie dichte ich ohne Felgenband die Ventile ab???
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## _mike_ (24. Februar 2014)

Da es ein allgemeines Laufradthema ist mein Tip: Laufrad Forum, dort wirst du bestimmt Hilfe finden.


----------



## Mudsling3r (25. Februar 2014)

P-Ralle schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir jemand weiter helfen,
> ich habe auf dem Slide DT Swiss Spline M1700 Felgen drauf. Jetzt wollte ich auf tubeless umrüsten und habe mal den Reifen runter gemacht und zu meinem Erstaunen ist es anscheinend eine TUBELESS-Felge und nicht tubeless-ready.
> Die Felgen ist komplett zu und ohne irgendein Felgenband.
> Jetzt zu meiner Frage brauch ich außer Ventile und Milch noch irgend etwas und wie dichte ich ohne Felgenband die Ventile ab???
> Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


Bestell die die passenden Ventile von DT und schraube die rein (die dichten komplett an der Felge ab) dann passenden TR Reifen drauf, 50ml Milch von NoTubes rein und dann ist das normalerweise erledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P-Ralle (3. März 2014)

Nur kurze Rückmeldung:
Schläuche raus Tubelessventil rein, mit Kompressor aufgepumpt, Ventileinsatz raus, Milch rein, Ventil rein, mit Standpumpe aufgepumpt, eine Stunde gefahren und alles Dicht!!


----------



## Tintin33 (16. März 2014)

Hallo.Wie schauts aus hat jmd. in nem E-Modell nen Flaschenhalter verbaut? Passt da ne 800 ml Flasche rein?
Gruß


----------



## Fleischfresser (16. März 2014)

Bei meinem 2013er ist ein Elite Flaschenhalter samt 750er Flasche verbaut. 
Beim 2014er wirds eng wegen des Ausgleichsbehälters am Dämpfer. 



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lenlen (20. März 2014)

Im Kummerkasten-Thread habe ich von Lackproblemen gelesen - da ich (noch?) keins hab, frag ich mal hier nach 

Haben alle 2014er-Besitzer das Problem und ist das an allen Rahmenteilen so, die etwas grober behandelt werden? 
Ich hatte bisher einen anodisierten Rahmen und bin da ein wenig verwöhnt... das Auge fährt ja mit...


----------



## BODOPROBST (20. März 2014)

lenlen schrieb:


> Im Kummerkasten-Thread habe ich von Lackproblemen gelesen - da ich (noch?) keins hab, frag ich mal hier nach
> 
> Haben alle 2014er-Besitzer das Problem und ist das an allen Rahmenteilen so, die etwas grober behandelt werden?
> Ich hatte bisher einen anodisierten Rahmen und bin da ein wenig verwöhnt... das Auge fährt ja mit...


Das Eloxsieren oder Anodisieren geschieht in einen Bad dabei gibt es auch mögliche Qualitätsschwankungen sind bei uns etwa
unter 1% wie etwa bei allen Herstellern. Gruß Bodo


----------



## P-Ralle (21. März 2014)

@lenlen
Ich will dir ja keine Angst machen, aber der Lack oder Farbe oder was immer das auch sein soll ist gelinde gesagt besch...!!!


Ich bin seit Dezember, seit ich das Rad besitze, etwa 500 Km gefahren und davon waren vielleicht 200 km im 'gröberen Gelände' und der Rest mit dem Hund über normale Feldwege. Aber schon nach kurzer Zeit habe ich etliche kleine Kratzer am Rahmen. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung wo die alle herkommen, denn ich behandel mein Rad mit äußerster Vorsicht! Ich passe auf wo ich es hinstelle, wenn ich es im Auto transportiere wird das ganze Rad in Decken gehüllt, für das Vorderrad habe ich mir eine passende Tasche besorgt und für die Garage einen Ständer der nur das Gummi des Reifen berührt und nach jeder Ausfahrt bei der das Rad verschmutzt wurde spüle ich es mit dem Gartenschlauch wieder ab. Aber trotz dieser Vorsichtsmaßnahmen habe ich ständig neue Kratzer, hauptsächlich an den Sitzstreben habe ich kleine feine Kratzer.

Ich will gar nicht wissen wie es wird, wenn ich jetzt mehr Zeit und besseres Wetter habe um das Bike mal richtig ran zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lenlen (21. März 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten. Hatte vorher ein Nerve XC von Canyon und nach 2 Jahren nur einen Kratzer, weil ein Depp mit seinem Pedal gegengekommen ist. So hätte ich das auch gern wieder


----------



## P-Ralle (21. März 2014)

Kannste vergessen...


----------



## Fleischfresser (21. März 2014)

Also das mit den Kratzern kann ich für mein 2013erE1 nicht bestätigen. Für mein Empfinden sind die Kurbeln (X0) allerdings sauempfindlich..


----------



## Mudsling3r (21. März 2014)

Fleischfresser schrieb:


> Also das mit den Kratzern kann ich für mein 2013erE1 nicht bestätigen. Für mein Empfinden sind die Kurbeln (X0) allerdings sauempfindlich..



Ich habe da auch keine Probleme, Steinschlag macht keine Macken und Kratzer gibt es auch keine. 

Aber mal im ernst, das Ding ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und mit jeder Macke bekommt die Karre Charakter! 

Mich tröstet der Gedanke, dass ich irgendwann ein neues bike kaufen werde und dann kann ich mich die ersten 10 min nach dem auspacken wieder über ein Kratz- und Mackenfreies bike freuen! 

Ride on )


----------



## lenlen (22. März 2014)

Das ist schon klar, zuletzt entscheidet das Gesamtpaket. Da ich ein anderes Rad längst bestellt habe (und nur ewig warten mus...) hätte das eine Alternative sein können


----------



## _mike_ (24. April 2014)

Kleiner Test des E1 im Enduro Magazin


----------



## Flohman (25. April 2014)

Für alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen sich ein E1 oder E2 zu holen, sollten sich auch mal das 150 10.0 anschauen.
Ich habe das als Tagesangebot für meine Freundin geholt und die Pike auf 160mm umgebaut. So hat man quasi ein RockShox E2. (Es soll hier ja Leute geben die Fox etwas abgeneigt sind... )


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (25. April 2014)

@Flohman, kurze Frage da ich auch beim 150.10 im Tagesangebot zuschlagen konnte.
Wie hast du die Pike auf 160 mm bekommen ?? Und lohnt sich der Umbau auf die 10mm mehr ?? 
Gruß Martin


----------



## Flohman (25. April 2014)

Bigdaddy0815 schrieb:


> @Flohman, kurze Frage da ich auch beim 150.10 im Tagesangebot zuschlagen konnte.
> Wie hast du die Pike auf 160 mm bekommen ?? Und lohnt sich der Umbau auf die 10mm mehr ??
> Gruß Martin



Was heißt lohnen?  Es kommt halt drauf an was du fahren willst. Es ist natürlich nicht der riesen Unterschied aber auch nicht die riesen Kosten...  Ich habe dann den Spacer unter dem Vorbau entfernt, dass die Front nicht zu hoch wird...
Du brauchst folgendes Teil:
http://www.gabelprofi.de/RockShox/E...l?listtype=search&searchparam=11.4018.026.005
In der Doku der Pike steht beschrieben wie man das tauschen kann.


----------



## Bigdaddy0815 (25. April 2014)

Ok, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort...
Immo. reicht mir die 150mm Variante ) bin ja noch Anfänger.. War nur interessant wenn es mal mehr wird, das man unkompliziert noch mal 10 mm generieren kann. Bin sonst absolut Zufrieden mit dem Bike !! Da geheim prima Sachen mit ) 
Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastian06 (27. April 2014)

Servus,

hat jemand schon mal versucht einen Marshguard bei an einem Slide 150 E1 zu montieren. Die beiden Kettenstreben verlaufen ja in verschiedener Höhe, weswegen mir das schwierig erscheint. Habt Ihr einen Tipp oder ein Alternative?
Gruß, Sebi


----------



## filiale (27. April 2014)

Wozu willst Du hinten einen montieren ? Was möchtest Du schützen ? Eventuell gibt es für Deine Schutzwünsche (wie auch immer diese sind) alternative Möglichkeiten...


----------



## speedrage (28. April 2014)

Passen in den E1 Rahmen evtl. auch 650b Laufräder?


----------



## _mike_ (28. April 2014)

Der Rahmen ist nicht dafür konzipiert, das heisst selbst wenn ein 650b HR reinpassen würde kommt dann das Tretlager höher und das ganze Rad wird wahrscheinlicher etwas stelziger. 
Andere Gabel brauchst du auch. Für die verbauten Laufräder bekommst du mit Glück 300 Euronen.


----------



## speedrage (28. April 2014)

Danke, das mit der Gabel ist mir klar, war nur einen Überlegung da ich mir neue Laufräder holen wollte, dann hat es eher keinen Zweck.


----------



## _mike_ (28. April 2014)

Ein paar neue Fotos des fertig aufgebauten Bikes hab ich in meinem Album gepostet.


----------



## sebastian06 (28. April 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Wozu willst Du hinten einen montieren ? Was möchtest Du schützen ? Eventuell gibt es für Deine Schutzwünsche (wie auch immer diese sind) alternative Möglichkeiten...



Den Dämpfer und den Umwerfer. Oder meinst Ihr das lohnt den Aufwand nicht?


----------



## Nezzar (28. April 2014)

Ich hatte an meinem Slide 150 (gleicher Rahmen, afaik) einen Marshguard hinten montiert. Schutz des Umwerfers tendiert gen null. Der Dämpfer ist ohnehin schon relativ gut durch das Sitzrohr geschützt. Leider hab ich da 10€ zum Fenster rausgeworfen :/


----------



## filiale (28. April 2014)

Umwerfer und Dämpfer werden dadurch nicht wirklich geschützt. Das kannste Dir sparen. Es gibt einen extra Umwerferschutz. Der macht Sinn wenn man Wert drauf legt (von Shimano).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saseral (6. Mai 2014)

P-Ralle schrieb:


> Hiermal zwei Pics von meinem SLIDE E1 2014 22"


Hallo und ein schönes Rad.
Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, mit welcher Körpergröße du das Rad in 22" fährst und wie hoch die Sattelhöhe auf dem Bild ist bzw. wie größ deine Schritthöhe ist?
Grüße und danke 
Sascha


----------



## P-Ralle (7. Mai 2014)

Hi 
ich bin 1,88 und habe eine SL von 90.


----------



## P-Ralle (7. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich bin 1,88 und habe eine SL von 90.


----------



## donbraingnon (19. Mai 2014)

Hi zusammen,

bin seit Freitag auch stolzer Besitzer des Slide 150 E1. Bin auch nach dem ersten Ausritt gestern sehr zufrieden damit. Allerdings frage ich mich auch wie ein Flaschenhalter aussehen muss, damit er in die Löcher vom Unterrohr passt und die Flasche NICHT gegen den Ausgleichsbehälter stößt. Hat jemand ein passendes Modell gefunden? 
(Die meiste Zeit werde ich wohl eh mit einem Trinkrucksack fahren, würde mich aber freuen den auch mal zu Hause lassen zu können)


----------

